# Long range portable router



## moranamon (Jul 31, 2016)

Hi,
I'm seeking for a sim based portable router that can be connected to the internet (3g/4g) and supply internet connection to around 40 devices (smartphones), in a range of around 40 meters (130 feet). 

I need it for a group of travelers. 

Does anyone familiar with this kind of product? 
Any answer will be appreciated.

Thanks in advanced.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

welcome to the best woodworking router forum this side of any place moranamon...
there may be some one here that may be able to help you but this forum isn't the type of router forum you are looking for...

.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. We have several IT professionals who also happen to love woodworking routers. Stick around. You might get the answer you want even if you aren't on the forum you thought you were on.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Nuff said, but you're welcome to stay. Making sawdust gets in your blood after awhile.


----------



## moranamon (Jul 31, 2016)

Thanks guys,

Waiting for someone to reply with an appropriate answer.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

you do woodworking moranamon???

Maybe @Nickp or @vchiarelli may be able to help you...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Two limiting factors...number of devices and distance...typically up to 10 devices and difficult to get to 32 meters...100mbps not likely to handle that many devices...sorry, can't help...


----------



## lowracer (May 22, 2015)

Good day

I stay in South Africa, so am using .co.za links. you should find something similar in your country

You want it portable, which limits the amount of oomph you can put out via the antenna, which limits the coverage distance. Most portable sim card based mifi devices firstly have got a limited range, and then secondly can only handle a limited amount of connections. I assume (correct me if I am wrong) that you want it mobile for "allways on" connection as you are traveling, or possibly to provide connectivity when you are "at rest"

That said, instead of using a single solution, I would suggest looking at a split solution = one part for the 3g/4g sim connection (basically you are only going to need a modem converting to a network point), and one that will be the dedicated access point. for power, many devices doesn't have to be on the mains - just ensure you charge a battery/powerbank, output at the correct voltage, and use that as the source. 

... and then you connect both of them with a network cable to one another.

(you also get simple network hubs running of usb), a friend of mine can run his 5port dlink hub/switch from a usb - meaning it will work from a powerbank as well - this might be a great add-on if you want to extend your travel network later with an extra Access point

For a wireless access point - something like this 
https://scoop.co.za/ubiquiti-unifi-enterprise-802-11n-long-range-ap.html
important specs - can handle 100+ concurrent connections, 300Mb/s - so still faster than your typical 3g/4g, and long range - Range: Approx. 600 ft 
more important - it uses 24v, but this is a POE device, so you either provide it with 24v through the correct connector, or you inject power over a network cable

the next component is something that can either connect via 3g/4g or take a 3g/4g connection, and provide an output to a network point - RJ45. 

example - this one will use a 3g modem providing a 3g/4g connection, but I am quite sure you will get something that is integrated. 
Other Computers & Networking - M1 Portable 3G WiFi Hotspot IEEE802.11b/g/n 150Mbps RJ45 USB Router for sale in China (ID:238062777)

the advantage of splitting the 2, is that you can utilize 2 components, that work very well for the specific task they do, instead of using a single device that mediocrely combines both components 

also, if you do arrive anywhere where you have another source of broadband, you can possibly connect the one component (wireless access point) only.


----------



## lowracer (May 22, 2015)

DesertRatTom said:


> Nuff said, but you're welcome to stay. Making sawdust gets in your blood after awhile.


SAWDUST?

oh, you mean "MAN GLITTER"


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

lowracer said:


> sawdust?
> 
> Oh, you mean "man glitter"


snork!


----------



## moranamon (Jul 31, 2016)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Should you decide to pick up a router that has a collet and cutter bit we can be of much more help.


----------



## moranamon (Jul 31, 2016)

Hi,
What do you mean by "Router that has a collet and cutter"?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

moranamon said:


> Hi,
> What do you mean by "Router that has a collet and cutter"?


You've joined a wood router forum , not an internet router forum . We work with wood , and a router is a tool with bits that shapes wood I guess you would say . Building kitchen cabinets, stuff like that etc. 

But there are some pretty intelligent members here in all aspects of life , (there really really old and wise so they should be ) 
so chances are anything you ask can be answered on this forum


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

moranamon said:


> Hi,
> What do you mean by "Router that has a collet and cutter"?


Since this is a forum for WOODWORKING routers, and not NETWORK routers, I'm sure he means a collet like this and a cutter or router bit like this.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Collet a Router*



moranamon said:


> Hi,
> What do you mean by "Router that has a collet and cutter"?


The kind of router this forum is about...
(woodworking)


----------



## antgarcia (Sep 5, 2017)

Hi there, I think the professionals will make you explain in a proper way.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

antgarcia; hey...welcome!
That thread is over a year old. How old is that? I don't even remember posting my comment and that picture... 
Where on Earth did you find that one???


----------

